# Dual Sinfoni 60.1 HD amps



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Sinfoni High End Twin Mono Block HD 60 1 Car Amp Amplifier Brand New in Box | eBay


Not my auction


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got 4 of these, modified.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have 6 of these, 4 of which are modified!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

The name plates sure do look different on these.. Ive only seen the amps with Sinfoni milled into the top of the heat sink, just saying..


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

True, could be fakes.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Price is not so great, either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

To many look alikes out there coming from China.. Buyer beware for sure.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Tops of the HD amps should look like this..


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Tops of the HD amps should look like this..


Man stop with the desiderio show off or I will send you offer you can't resist!!!
Lol


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

gu9cci said:


> Man stop with the desiderio show off or I will send you offer you can't resist!!!
> Lol




Hahaa.. I know where another one is, ive had bad thoughts about getting it too.


----------

